# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Myanmar tự túc?

## Alyaj

Mình và bạn bè dự định đi Myanmar. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Myanmar tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## huyzai

Kinh nghiêm du lịch Myanmar tự túc:
*Hộ chiếu và visa*:  Visa nhập cảnh là yêu cầu bắt buộc với tất cả các du khách vào Myanmar.  Một visa du lịch có giá trị ở tại Myanmar trong vòng 28 ngày và được  gia hạn 14 ngày. Đại sứ quán Myanmar ở Hà Nội tại A-3 (101-104), Van  Phuc Diplomatic Quarters, đường Kim Mã, điện thoại 04 3845 3369, 3823  2056; fax 04. 3845 2404; email:Myan.emb@fpt.vn. 
 Tuy nhiên, đối với du khách ở TPHCM thì xin visa nhập cảnh Myanmar  phải gửi hồ sơ qua đường bưu điện, chịu thêm phí gửi 120.000 đồng. 
 Khi làm visa lưu ý phải khai đúng mục đích sang Myanmar làm gì vì họ  kiểm tra điều này khá kỹ. Giá cho từng loại visa cũng khác nhau: visa du  lịch 20 đô la, visa thiền 36 đô la và visa business 72 đô la Mỹ.
*Ngôn ngữ*:  Ngôn ngữ chính thức của Myanmar là tiếng Myanmar. Trong các công sở  tiếng Anh cũng được dùng. Các địa danh du lịch chủ yếu nằm ở Yangon (còn  gọi là Rangoon), thành phố Bagan và Mandalay. Phong cảnh thiên nhiên  tươi đẹp và lòng hiếu khách của con người Myanmar luôn để lại cho du  khách ấn tượng khó quên.
*Tôn giáo*:  Myanmar là một quốc gia Phật giáo, vì vậy một chuyến viếng thăm những  ngôi chùa sẽ là một phần không thể thiếu trong chuyến du lịch của bạn.  Tuy nhiên, bạn nên hết sức lưu ý về trang phục cũng như cử chỉ của mình.  Bạn nên mặc những trang phục kín đáo, lịch sự. Không đi giầy, thậm trí  là tất khi bước vào cửa những ngôi chùa. Khi ngồi, bạn cũng nên tránh  chĩa những ngón chân vào hướng chùa hay vào tượng Phật. Không sờ cũng  như không được trỏ ngón tay vào tượng Phật. Trong chùa cũng không nên  nói to.
*Giao thông*:  Phương tiện giao thông chủ yếu ở các thành phố lớn của Myanmar là taxi.  Để tránh không bị hớ giá xe taxi, bạn cần liên hệ với công ty du lịch.  Ngoài ra trong thành phố, bạn có thể đi xe 3 người, một dạng giống như  xe lai ở ĐBSCL với 1 đô la cho 3 người. *Ăn uống*: Người Myanmar chỉ ăn hai bữa trong ngày vào lúc 9g  sáng và 17g chiều, bữa trưa ăn nhẹ. Trên mâm cơm của người Myanmar  thường có rau, tôm, cá. Họ cho rằng nếu thiếu tôm cá thì họ ăn không  ngon miệng. Người Myanmar không ăn cơm bằng đũa, trước mặt mỗi người là  một chậu nước, trước khi ăn họ phải rửa sạch tay, rồi dùng tay không bốc  cơm ăn. 
*Tiền tệ*: Đơn vị tiền tệ của Myanmar là đồng kyat. Tại Myanmar,  thẻ tín dụng và séc du lịch không được sử dụng rộng rãi nên bạn có đi  đâu trên đất nước Myanmar cũng nên mang theo tiền mặt. Bạn có thể đổi  tiền mặt ở các cửa hàng nằm xung quanh khu vực chợ Sule Paya and Bogyoke  Aung San tại Yangon. Nếu đổi tiền ở ngay khách sạn hay nhờ các đại lý  du lịch thì tiện hơn rất nhiều nhưng tỷ giá thì không cao như ở ngoài.
Lưu ý, bạn  có thể mang bất cứ ngoại tệ nào vào đất nước Myanmar nhưng cần phải  khai báo với hải quan nếu vượt quá 2.000 đô la Mỹ. Bạn cũng không được  phép chuyển đồng kyat ra khỏi đất nước Myanmar. 
*Luật pháp:* Khi làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh, hải quan Myanmar  kiểm tra rất kỹ hành lý. Bạn chỉ được phép mang 200 điếu thuốc lá, một  chai rượu (1 lít) và một lọ nước hoa (0,5 lít) vào Myanmar. 
 Nếu mang nữ trang, đồ điện tử hay máy quay phim, bạn cũng phải khai  báo nếu không muốn bị tịch thu. Kể cả lượng tiền mặt mang theo cũng phải  kê khai đầy đủ. Nếu bạn mang theo ngoại tệ thì lượng ngoại tệ khi bạn  rời khỏi Myanmar không được vượt quá lượng ngoại tệ đã mang vào.

 Quay phim và chụp hình lại là một vấn đề nhạy cảm ở Myanmar. Đây  chính là vẫn đề rắc rối nhất mà nhiều khách du lịch gặp phải. Bạn nên  tránh chụp hình hay quay phim ở những điểm nhạy cảm liên quan tới chính  trị, bệnh viện, an ninh... Nếu khi chụp hình, bạn bị cảnh sát bắt gặp và  bắt phải xóa những tấm hình thì tốt hơn hết là hãy xóa nó đi rồi xin  lỗi. Đừng bỏ chạy, hay cố gắng thuyết phục vì điều đó chỉ gây thêm rắc  rối cho bạn. 




- Tại Yangoon có rất nhiều ngôi chùa, trong đó Shwedagon – chùa Vàng  là nơi đáng để đến thăm nhất. Chùa nằm trên ngọn đồi nhỏ, được dát vàng  khắp bảo tháp. Trong chùa có hàng trăm tượng Phật và gian thờ để chiêm  bái. Một trong những góc thú vị là nơi “quạt mát cho Phật”, khi lòng  người có điều gì phiền não, nóng giận chỉ cần kéo dây làm cho chiếc quạt  trên đầu tượng Phật phe phẩy, xua hết mọi sân si trong đời.

- Bảo tàng trưng bày ngay trong khuôn viên chùa là nơi bạn có thể  nhìn cận cảnh lá cờ đuôi nheo đính rất nhiều kim cương, hồng ngọc, nhẫn  vàng… chứng tỏ cho lòng thành của Phật tử Myanmar.
 - Thời điểm thích hợp nhất đến Shwedagon là buổi chiều, khi hoàng hôn  xuống dần và bảo tháp vẫn không đổi màu, ánh lên sắc vàng rực rỡ. Những  ngày có Phật tử cúng dường dầu, bạn có thể cùng thắp lên một trong hàng  ngàn ngọn đèn khi đêm về, ngồi thảnh thơi tại một góc nào đó để quên  hết những mệt mỏi của cuộc sống hàng ngày và không khí vội vàng ngoài  kia.
 - Thi thoảng có một số người Myanmar hoặc nhà sư sẽ đến chủ động bắt  chuyện với bạn, một trong số ấy sẽ là những người muốn xin tiền Tip bởi  những thông tin họ chia sẻ nên bạn cần nghiêm khắc và không để họ vòi  vĩnh.
 - Các món ăn lề đường ở Yangoon ngon khó cưỡng, đặc biệt là thịt và  lòng xiên que, tựa tựa món phá lấu ở Việt Nam. Bạn có thể ăn thoải mái  tùy thích như thịt, gan, trứng cút nướng, lòng, dạ dày heo, bò và một  cây có giá chỉ 5-10 kyat. Bất cứ lúc nào bạn cũng có thể ngồi uống trà  bên đường, món trà sữa cũng rất ngon.
 - Để ăn trưa, chiều ở Yangoon bạn có thể ghé bất cứ quán cơm bình dân  nào, với nhiều món rất thú vị như thịt, cá, tôm kho nhưng hơi có mùi  gia vị như quế hồi.
 - Giá phòng rẻ nhất ở Yangoon từ 5-8 USD cho phòng ở chung dạng ký  túc xá, 10-20 USD cho phòng đôi. Một số nhà trọ quen thuộc và tương đối  có uy tín như Golden Smile Inn, Okinawa Guest House, Tokyo Guest House,  YMCA Yangon.
 - Di chuyển xung quanh thành phố khá thú vị với các loại bus (giá vé  200kyat) hay thùng xe tải (giá vé 200 kyat) và bạn có thể đi bất cứ nơi  đâu trên bản đồ. Bạn có thể hỏi kỹ những lơ và lái xe trước khi lên và  họ đều có thể nói tiếng Anh khá cơ bản.

- Từ Yangoon bạn có thể đi bus đến Bagan (khởi hành 15 giờ) – giá 20 – 25 USD (công ty Ye Ther Aung).
 - Không cần tốn nhiều tiền để thuê tuk tuk hay xe ngựa, bạn có thể  thuê xe đạp (1.500 – 2.000 kyat/ngày) để đi khắp các địa điểm từ khu Old  Bagan, New Bagan đến Nyang U. Ngoài ra, khi đi xe đạp bạn có thể ghé  bất cứ ngôi chùa nào mình thích.

- Thế giới của hơn 4.000 ngôi chùa dễ làm bạn lạc bước. Các ngôi chùa  nổi tiếng không thể bỏ qua bao gồm Shwezigon (TK 11) ở Nyang U, Ananda  (TK11) và Thatbyinnyu (TK 12), Shwegugyi (TK 11) và Shwesandaw (TK11 –  nơi ngắm hoàng hôn rất đẹp) ở Old Baga.
 - Buổi trưa, bạn cũng có thể nghỉ chân thậm chí ngủ trong lòng chùa  rất mát mẻ. Các quán ăn quanh chùa cũng rất rẻ chỉ từ 2-5 USD.
_Những hoạt động thú vị ở Bagan:_
 - Ghé thăm các xưởng làm sơn mài nằm dọc đường từ Old Bagan đến New Bargan.
 - Đi chợ địa phương để xem đời sống của người dân Bagan hiền hòa. Bạn  có thể mua những cây thanaka (thanakha) – một loại thảo dược mài với ít  nước để tạo nên loại bột kem dưỡng da tự nhiên rất phổ biến với các phụ  nữ và đàn ông Myanmar.
 - Ăn tối ở nhà hàng Nanda (7-10 USD) để xem múa rối dây với các vở  kịch miêu tả văn hóa Myanmar trong đó có sự ra đời của các vị Nat – vị  thần trong văn hóa tín ngưỡng Myanmar.
 - Khi đã xem múa rối bạn nên đến đỉnh Popa – nơi ra đời của những vị  Nat phù hộ cho người dân Myanmar, đây là một ngọn núi lửa cổ cách trung  tâm Bagan 40km. Trên đỉnh núi có ngôi chùa thờ các vị Nat, Phật với góc  nhìn về đồng bằng rất đẹp. Thuê 1 chuyến xe bán tải mini có thùng sau  khoảng 35-40 USD và bạn nên rủ 4-6 người hoặc hơn cùng đi để giảm chi  phí.
  - Để đến Mandalay từ Bagan có một phương tiện thú vị là đi tàu dọc  theo dòng sông Ayeyarwadi (Irrawaddy) nhưng bạn phải đặt trước hoặc liên  lạc với nhà trọ hoặc khách sạn ở Bagan/Yangoon để có thông tin chi  tiết. Bạn có thể sắp xếp hành trình đi ngược lại là đến Mandalay trước  rồi đi tàu về lại Bagan.
 Mandalay trái ngược với Bagan, bận rộn và ồn ào hơn, giá cả sinh hoạt cũng cao hơn.

_Các điểm đến thú vị ở Mandalay:_
 - Tu viện Shwenandaw với những điêu khắc cực kỳ tinh xảo
 - Kuthodaw Paya ngôi chùa có bộ kinh Phật lớn nhất thế giới với 729 “trang sách” được tạc trên đá cẩm thạch cực kỳ ấn tượng.
 - Đồi Mandalay với hành trình bách bộ lên đỉnh núi ngắm hoàng hôn bên dòng Ayeyarwady
 - Cung điện hoàng gia
 - Chùa Mahamuni với tượng Phật mặc áo bào và đội nón ấn tượng với lớp  lá vàng trên thân tượng dày 6 inch do các Phật tử qua bao đời dán lên.  Đặc biệt nhất là “lễ rửa mặt Phật” diễn ra lúc 4 giờ sáng mà bạn rất nên  tham dự trong không khí thiêng liêng.
 - Cầu U-bein và tu viện phật giáo ở Amarapura. Trong tu viện giờ cơm  trưa cực kỳ ấn tượng với hàng trăm nhà sư xếp hàng nhận cơm. Bạn có thể  gặp một nhà sư đang học và tu tập tại đây.

- Bảo tháp Mingun – chỉ với một chuyến đi tàu từ Mandalay ngược dòng  Ayeyarwady nửa giờ bạn sẽ đến một không gian hoàn toàn thanh bình. Bảo  tháp được xây nửa chừng với vết đứt gãy vì động đất trông vẫn ấn tượng.  Một khoảng thời gian thích hợp để thư giãn và trò chuyện với các trẻ em  Myanmar bán bưu thiếp rất dễ thương.
 - Buổi tối có 2 hoạt động bạn có thể tham gia là đi xem múa hát ở nhà  hát Mintha với các điệu múa truyền thống hoặc xem hài kịch châm biếm  Moustache Brothers do những thành viên của một gia đình biểu diễn.
 Từ Yangon, Bagan, Mandalay bạn đều có thể đến được hồ Inle (Nyaungshwe). 

Chặng Yangon – Inle: khoảng 15.000kyat, 16-20 tiếngBagan – Inle: khoảng 11.000kyat, 12 tiếngMandalay – Inle: khoảng 10.000kyat, 10 tiếng
 - Đến Nyangshwe bạn có thể thuê một chiếc thuyền thân dài rất phổ  biến và làm một vòng hồ Inle từ sáng đến chiều với giá 10.000 –  20.000kyat. Thường ra bến thuyền trả giá trực tiếp sẽ rẻ hơn bạn hỏi ở  các khách sạn hay nhà trọ.
 - Inle là nơi lý tưởng để bạn hít thở không khí của “biển hồ” bao  quanh bởi đồi núi trùng điệp. Dành một ngày chỉ để đi thuyền trên hồ,  ngắm nhìn những người đàn ông Myanmar chèo thuyền bằng chân, viếng ngôi  chùa Phaung daw Oo hay Phaung Daw Oo, ghé cửa hàng lưu niệm và gặp gỡ  những phụ nữ cổ dài, mua một tấm lụa đẹp từ làng dệt lụa từ tơ súng, len  lỏi trong những ruộng cà chua nổi trên mặt nước, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng  nổi giữa hồ…
 - Nếu bạn chọn ở ngay trên hồ giá sẽ đắt, đặc biệt là các resort,  khách sạn nổi. Các khách đi bụi thường trở lại thị trấn Nyaungshwe gần  hồ với giá phòng chỉ từ 5-8 USD như Joy Hotel Guesthouse.

- Kyaikhtiyo hay Golden Rock- chùa Núi Vàng là nơi du khách thường  đến nhất nếu chỉ có dưới 4 ngày ở Myanmar và không phải vì vấn đề thời  gian mà chính sự độc đáo của ngôi chùa đã kéo những bước chân hành hương  và khám phá đến đây.
 - Bạn cần ít nhất 2 ngày để ghé thăm một trong những báu vật của đất  nước Miến Điện, ngôi chùa Kyaikhtiyo đặc biệt nằm cheo leo trên một tảng  đá lớn gắn vào vách núi. Cách dễ nhất là mua một tour trọn gói thăm  Bago và Kyaikhtiyo nếu không đủ thời gian với giá khoảng 70-100 USD. Nếu  thảnh thơi, từ Yangon bạn có thể đi Bus đến Kim Pun (điểm gần nhất để  lên chùa Kyaikhtiyo) 7000kyat. Từ Kim Pun phải đi xe tải khá chật chội  chất đầy du khách để lên đến gần đỉnh núi cheo leo với giá 1500kyat.
 - Từ điểm dừng cuối cùng của xe tải còn thêm một chặng đi bộ 4km nữa  mới đến được ngôi chùa Núi Vàng nhưng đó là một chuyến đi xứng đáng để  nhìn thấy một trong những kiệt tác của Phật Giáo Myanmar do cả con người  và thiên nhiên cùng tạo nên.
 - Không nên ngủ tại ngay chân núi vì thường giá cao, bạn có thể quay  trở lại Kim Pun, nghỉ trong các nhà trọ với giá 5 – 8 USD và đón chuyến  bus sớm về lại Bago hôm sau.
 - Hành trình từ Kyaikhtiyo bạn có thể dừng chân ở Bago, lang thang  qua những ngôi chùa của cố đô hay chợ địa phương để mua quà lưu niệm.  Bago là một kinh đô cũ với nhịp sống rất chậm rãi. Hãy để mọi thứ cuốn  bạn trôi từ từ những ngày cuối cùng ở Myanmar.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Phượt Myanmar không khó và chẳng hề đắt đỏ nếu bạn biết cách. Xin chia sẻ với bạn kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Myanmar cùng những bí quyết dành cho hành trình phượt quốc gia Đông Nam Á hấp dẫn này qua 5 thành phố, thị trấn. Thông tin đầy đủ từng đường đi, nước bước cho chuyến du lịch kéo dài 10 ngày trên đất Myanmar.*

*A/ Chuẩn bị trước khi hạ cánh xuống sân bay Yangon.* 

_1. Tỷ giá tiền tệ_

1 USD = 820 ~ 940 Kyat (tiền của Myanmar). Tỉ giá thay đổi khá nhanh, tiền Myanmar rất cũ nhưng họ chỉ nhận đổi những tời 100 USD mới.

Không nên đổi tiền ở sân bay vì giá không tốt. Bạn có thể đổi ở nhà nghỉ, khách sạn hoặc một số quầy đổi tiền ở chợ Boyoke Aung San. Cực kỳ cẩn thận khi đổi tiền từ các tay đổi tiền di động trên đường, không bao giờ đưa tiền của bạn trước, phải đếm thật kỹ tiền Kyat, khi nào đủ mới giao USD của mình.

Taxi từ sân bay Yangoon vào thành phố 10 USD/2-3 người/xe và chấp nhận USD. 

_2. Chuẩn bị tiền mặt, tiền lẻ_

Bạn có thể chuẩn bị sẵn tiền lẻ loại mệnh giá 10, 20 USD trong những trường hợp không có sẵn Kyat. Ở Myanmar không có nhiều ATM nên mang tiền mặt vẫn là cách phổ biến nhất của dân phượt.

*B/ Sắp xếp hành trình đến những điểm không thể bỏ qua* 

_1. Yangoon: 2-3 ngày_

- Tại Yangoon có rất nhiều ngôi chùa, trong đó Shwedagon – chùa Vàng là nơi đáng để đến thăm nhất. Chùa nằm trên ngọn đồi nhỏ, được dát vàng khắp bảo tháp. Trong chùa có hàng trăm tượng Phật và gian thờ để chiêm bái. Một trong những góc thú vị là nơi “quạt mát cho Phật”, khi lòng người có điều gì phiền não, nóng giận chỉ cần kéo dây làm cho chiếc quạt trên đầu tượng Phật phe phẩy, xua hết mọi sân si trong đời.

- Bảo tàng trưng bày ngay trong khuôn viên chùa là nơi bạn có thể nhìn cận cảnh lá cờ đuôi nheo đính rất nhiều kim cương, hồng ngọc, nhẫn vàng… chứng tỏ cho lòng thành của Phật tử Myanmar.

- Thời điểm thích hợp nhất đến Shwedagon là buổi chiều, khi hoàng hôn xuống dần và bảo tháp vẫn không đổi màu, ánh lên sắc vàng rực rỡ. Những ngày có Phật tử cúng dường dầu, bạn có thể cùng thắp lên một trong hàng ngàn ngọn đèn khi đêm về, ngồi thảnh thơi tại một góc nào đó để quên hết những mệt mỏi của cuộc sống hàng ngày và không khí vội vàng ngoài kia.

- Thi thoảng có một số người Myanmar hoặc nhà sư sẽ đến chủ động bắt chuyện với bạn, một trong số ấy sẽ là những người muốn xin tiền Tip bởi những thông tin họ chia sẻ nên bạn cần nghiêm khắc và không để họ vòi vĩnh.

- Các món ăn lề đường ở Yangoon ngon khó cưỡng, đặc biệt là thịt và lòng xiên que, tựa tựa món phá lấu ở Việt Nam. Bạn có thể ăn thoải mái tùy thích như thịt, gan, trứng cút nướng, lòng, dạ dày heo, bò và một cây có giá chỉ 5-10 kyat. Bất cứ lúc nào bạn cũng có thể ngồi uống trà bên đường, món trà sữa cũng rất ngon.

- Để ăn trưa, chiều ở Yangoon bạn có thể ghé bất cứ quán cơm bình dân nào, với nhiều món rất thú vị như thịt, cá, tôm kho nhưng hơi có mùi gia vị như quế hồi.

- Giá phòng rẻ nhất ở Yangoon từ 5-8 USD cho phòng ở chung dạng ký túc xá, 10-20 USD cho phòng đôi. Một số nhà trọ quen thuộc và tương đối có uy tín như Golden Smile Inn, Okinawa Guest House, Tokyo Guest House, YMCA Yangon.

- Di chuyển xung quanh thành phố khá thú vị với các loại bus (giá vé 200kyat) hay thùng xe tải (giá vé 200 kyat) và bạn có thể đi bất cứ nơi đâu trên bản đồ. Bạn có thể hỏi kỹ những lơ và lái xe trước khi lên và họ đều có thể nói tiếng Anh khá cơ bản.
Khách sạn ở Yangoon, Myanmar

_2. Bagan – 3 ngày_

- Từ Yangoon bạn có thể đi bus đến Bagan (khởi hành 15 giờ) – giá 20 – 25 USD (công ty Ye Ther Aung).

- Không cần tốn nhiều tiền để thuê tuk tuk hay xe ngựa, bạn có thể thuê xe đạp (1.500 – 2.000 kyat/ngày) để đi khắp các địa điểm từ khu Old Bagan, New Bagan đến Nyang U. Ngoài ra, khi đi xe đạp bạn có thể ghé bất cứ ngôi chùa nào mình thích.

- Thế giới của hơn 4.000 ngôi chùa dễ làm bạn lạc bước. Các ngôi chùa nổi tiếng không thể bỏ qua bao gồm Shwezigon (TK 11) ở Nyang U, Ananda (TK11) và Thatbyinnyu (TK 12), Shwegugyi (TK 11) và Shwesandaw (TK11 – nơi ngắm hoàng hôn rất đẹp) ở Old Baga.

- Buổi trưa, bạn cũng có thể nghỉ chân thậm chí ngủ trong lòng chùa rất mát mẻ. Các quán ăn quanh chùa cũng rất rẻ chỉ từ 2-5 USD. 

_Những hoạt động thú vị ở Bagan:_

- Ghé thăm các xưởng làm sơn mài nằm dọc đường từ Old Bagan đến New Bargan.

- Đi chợ địa phương để xem đời sống của người dân Bagan hiền hòa. Bạn có thể mua những cây thanaka (thanakha) – một loại thảo dược mài với ít nước để tạo nên loại bột kem dưỡng da tự nhiên rất phổ biến với các phụ nữ và đàn ông Myanmar.

- Ăn tối ở nhà hàng Nanda (7-10 USD) để xem múa rối dây với các vở kịch miêu tả văn hóa Myanmar trong đó có sự ra đời của các vị Nat – vị thần trong văn hóa tín ngưỡng Myanmar.

- Khi đã xem múa rối bạn nên đến đỉnh Popa – nơi ra đời của những vị Nat phù hộ cho người dân Myanmar, đây là một ngọn núi lửa cổ cách trung tâm Bagan 40km. Trên đỉnh núi có ngôi chùa thờ các vị Nat, Phật với góc nhìn về đồng bằng rất đẹp. Thuê 1 chuyến xe bán tải mini có thùng sau khoảng 35-40 USD và bạn nên rủ 4-6 người hoặc hơn cùng đi để giảm chi phí.

*3. Mandalay – 3 ngày*

- Để đến Mandalay từ Bagan có một phương tiện thú vị là đi tàu dọc theo dòng sông Ayeyarwadi (Irrawaddy) nhưng bạn phải đặt trước hoặc liên lạc với nhà trọ hoặc khách sạn ở Bagan/Yangoon để có thông tin chi tiết. Bạn có thể sắp xếp hành trình đi ngược lại là đến Mandalay trước rồi đi tàu về lại Bagan.

Mandalay trái ngược với Bagan, bận rộn và ồn ào hơn, giá cả sinh hoạt cũng cao hơn.

_Các điểm đến thú vị ở Mandalay:_

- Tu viện Shwenandaw với những điêu khắc cực kỳ tinh xảo

- Kuthodaw Paya ngôi chùa có bộ kinh Phật lớn nhất thế giới với 729 “trang sách” được tạc trên đá cẩm thạch cực kỳ ấn tượng.

- Đồi Mandalay với hành trình bách bộ lên đỉnh núi ngắm hoàng hôn bên dòng Ayeyarwady

- Cung điện hoàng gia

- Chùa Mahamuni với tượng Phật mặc áo bào và đội nón ấn tượng với lớp lá vàng trên thân tượng dày 6 inch do các Phật tử qua bao đời dán lên. Đặc biệt nhất là “lễ rửa mặt Phật” diễn ra lúc 4 giờ sáng mà bạn rất nên tham dự trong không khí thiêng liêng.

- Cầu U-bein và tu viện phật giáo ở Amarapura. Trong tu viện giờ cơm trưa cực kỳ ấn tượng với hàng trăm nhà sư xếp hàng nhận cơm. Bạn có thể gặp một nhà sư đang học và tu tập tại đây.

- Bảo tháp Mingun – chỉ với một chuyến đi tàu từ Mandalay ngược dòng Ayeyarwady nửa giờ bạn sẽ đến một không gian hoàn toàn thanh bình. Bảo tháp được xây nửa chừng với vết đứt gãy vì động đất trông vẫn ấn tượng. Một khoảng thời gian thích hợp để thư giãn và trò chuyện với các trẻ em Myanmar bán bưu thiếp rất dễ thương.

- Buổi tối có 2 hoạt động bạn có thể tham gia là đi xem múa hát ở nhà hát Mintha với các điệu múa truyền thống hoặc xem hài kịch châm biếm Moustache Brothers do những thành viên của một gia đình biểu diễn. 

*4. Hồ Inle – 2 ngày*

- Từ Yangon, Bagan, Mandalay bạn đều có thể đến được hồ Inle (Nyaungshwe).

•	Chặng Yangon – Inle: khoảng 15.000kyat, 16-20 tiếng
•	Bagan – Inle: khoảng 11.000kyat, 12 tiếng
•	Mandalay – Inle: khoảng 10.000kyat, 10 tiếng

- Đến Nyangshwe bạn có thể thuê một chiếc thuyền thân dài rất phổ biến và làm một vòng hồ Inle từ sáng đến chiều với giá 10.000 – 20.000kyat. Thường ra bến thuyền trả giá trực tiếp sẽ rẻ hơn bạn hỏi ở các khách sạn hay nhà trọ.

- Inle là nơi lý tưởng để bạn hít thở không khí của “biển hồ” bao quanh bởi đồi núi trùng điệp. Dành một ngày chỉ để đi thuyền trên hồ, ngắm nhìn những người đàn ông Myanmar chèo thuyền bằng chân, viếng ngôi chùa Phaung daw Oo hay Phaung Daw Oo, ghé cửa hàng lưu niệm và gặp gỡ những phụ nữ cổ dài, mua một tấm lụa đẹp từ làng dệt lụa từ tơ súng, len lỏi trong những ruộng cà chua nổi trên mặt nước, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng nổi giữa hồ…

- Nếu bạn chọn ở ngay trên hồ giá sẽ đắt, đặc biệt là các resort, khách sạn nổi. Các khách đi bụi thường trở lại thị trấn Nyaungshwe gần hồ với giá phòng chỉ từ 5-8 USD như Joy Hotel Guesthouse.

*5. Bago – Kyaikhtiyo: 2 ngày*

- Kyaikhtiyo hay Golden Rock- chùa Núi Vàng là nơi du khách thường đến nhất nếu chỉ có dưới 4 ngày ở Myanmar và không phải vì vấn đề thời gian mà chính sự độc đáo của ngôi chùa đã kéo những bước chân hành hương và khám phá đến đây.

- Bạn cần ít nhất 2 ngày để ghé thăm một trong những báu vật của đất nước Miến Điện, ngôi chùa Kyaikhtiyo đặc biệt nằm cheo leo trên một tảng đá lớn gắn vào vách núi. Cách dễ nhất là mua một tour trọn gói thăm Bago và Kyaikhtiyo nếu không đủ thời gian với giá khoảng 70-100 USD. Nếu thảnh thơi, từ Yangon bạn có thể đi Bus đến Kim Pun (điểm gần nhất để lên chùa Kyaikhtiyo) 7000kyat. Từ Kim Pun phải đi xe tải khá chật chội chất đầy du khách để lên đến gần đỉnh núi cheo leo với giá 1500kyat.

- Từ điểm dừng cuối cùng của xe tải còn thêm một chặng đi bộ 4km nữa mới đến được ngôi chùa Núi Vàng nhưng đó là một chuyến đi xứng đáng để nhìn thấy một trong những kiệt tác của Phật Giáo Myanmar do cả con người và thiên nhiên cùng tạo nên.

- Không nên ngủ tại ngay chân núi vì thường giá cao, bạn có thể quay trở lại Kim Pun, nghỉ trong các nhà trọ với giá 5 – 8 USD và đón chuyến bus sớm về lại Bago hôm sau.

- Hành trình từ Kyaikhtiyo bạn có thể dừng chân ở Bago, lang thang qua những ngôi chùa của cố đô hay chợ địa phương để mua quà lưu niệm. Bago là một kinh đô cũ với nhịp sống rất chậm rãi. Hãy để mọi thứ cuốn bạn trôi từ từ những ngày cuối cùng ở Myanmar.



Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Myanmar* - *du lich Myanmar*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Myanmar: Những điều cần lưu ý khi du lịch Myanmar*

Myanmar đang là điểm đến được nhiều du khách trong nước lựa chọn bởi không quá xa và giá tour cũng không quá cao. Song cũng như nhiều đất nước châu Á có nền văn hóa phong phú khác, phong tục tập quán Myanmar cũng có nhiều điều thú vị mà bạn cần tìm hiểu trước khi lên đường. Myanmar là một đất nước rất chặt chẽ trong vấn đề tôn giáo và văn hóa truyền thống. Quý khách nên chú ý tuân thủ các điều sau đây khi đến Myanmar:

- Bỏ giầy, dép và tất (vớ) khi đến các khu đền chùa và khu vực không cho phép đi giầy dép vào. Quý khách nên theo sự chỉ dẫn của Hướng dẫn viên địa phương để biết chỗ nào bắt đầu phải bỏ giầy dép.

Một số khu chùa cho phép mang giầy dép vào trong khuôn viên của chùa nhưng không được phép mang vào trong chùa. Còn hầu hết khi đến các chùa quý khách phải bỏ dép từ ngoài cổng chùa.

Quý khách cũng nên bỏ dép bên ngoài nhà dân khi đi thăm người Myanmar, nhung tất (vớ) được phép mặc vào.

Bởi vậy, quý khách nên mang giầy, dép dễ tháo ra và mang vào, đồng thời mang theo giấy ướt để lau chân trước khi mang giầy dép lai. Người Myanmar thường đi dép xỏ ngón, dép lê hoặc sandan cũng vì điều đó.

- Khi quý khách đưa tiền, quà tặng hoặc bất cứ thứ gì cho người khác, quý khách nên đưa bằng tay phải hoặc bằng cả hai tay để tỏ thái độ lịch sự.

- Một số vị trí trong chùa, hoặc khu vực đền đài đặc biệt là các khu vực trang trọng và có tính linh thiêng sẽ không cho phép phụ nữ vào trong. Quý khách nên kiểm tra với hướng dẫn viên địa phương để biết chắc mình đứng đúng vị trí. Phụ nữ cũng không nên ngồi trên nóc ô tô hoặc nóc mái nhà, nóc thuyền, tàu v.v.. nghĩa là ngồi phía trên đầu của người khác. Phụ nữ cũng không được phép chạm, sờ hoặc bắt tay nhà sư dưới mọi hình thức. Nếu quý khách không may chạm vào nên xin lỗi và vị sư kia chắc chắn sẽ cảm thấy tội lỗi khi bị chạm. Ở Myanmar, chỉ có nam giới mới được làm sư.

- Nếu quý khách mặc các trang phục truyền thống của Myanmar, quý khách nên mặc cao cổ, không hở lưng, không hở bụng, không hở ngực và có mặc áo ngực (với phụ nữ).

Quý khách phải mặc quần dài quá gối và áo có tay, không hở ngực, hở bụng, hở lưng khi đi thăm các đền chùa của Myanmar.

_Những chú ý khác:_

*Visa:*

- Tất cả khách nước ngoài trước khi đến Myanmar đều phải có Visa (thị thực) được Sứ quán hoặc lãnh sự quán Myanmar cấp và có giá trị cho thởi điểm nhập và xuất cảnh.

Quý khách có thể lấy Visa tại Việt Nam theo hai địa chỉ sau:
Đại sứ quán Myanmar tại Hà Nội :
Lãnh sự quán Myanmar tại TP. HCM

Quý khách nên đến xin visa chậm nhất 10 ngày trước ngày khởi hanh để tránh tình trạng ngày lễ của Myanmar và người kí giấy không có mặt tại Việt Nam.

_Để xin visa cần:_

+ Hộ chiếu có giá trị trên 6 tháng tính đến ngày rời Myanmar
+ 02 ảnh 4x 6
+ Làm tờ khai tại nơi xin visa
+ Lệ phí visa du lịch 01 tháng: quý khách vui lòng kiểm tra với nơi cũng cấp để biết chính xác lệ phí.
Thuế sân bay: Quý khách vui lòng thanh toán US$ 10/khách sau khi làm thủ tục lên máy bay trước khi về Việt Nam.

*Tiền tệ*

- Tiền Myanmar được gọi là Kyats
Tiền có các mệnh giá : 1000, 500, 200, 100, 90, 50, 45, 10, 5 and 1 Kyat.

- Chỉ có các cửa hàng lớn và các chợ trung tâm mới chấp nhận thanh toán bằng tiền USD với tỉ giá tương đối thấp. Quý khách nên đổi sang tiền Kyats nếu muốn mua hàng tại Myanmar.

- Hướng dẫn viên địa phương sẽ giúp quý khách đổi tiền khi cần, quý khách nên đổi với HDV vì nếu đổi tại ngân hàng hoặc khách sạn tỉ giá sẽ thấp hơn rất nhiều.

- Quý khách nên mang theo tiền USD được sản xuất sau năm 2000, không bị cũ, không bị rách và có mệnh giá từ 20usd trở lên sẽ đổi được tỉ giá cao.

*Thẻ tín dụng, séc du lịch*

Chúng tôi khuyên quý khách nên mang theo tiền mặt khi đi Myanmar vì rất ít nơi chấp nhận thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng hay séc du lịch.

Các cửa hàng đá quý, vàng hoặc khách sạn lớn chấp nhận thẻ tín dụng sẽ tính thêm 5%-8% trên tổng giá bán và mất khá lâu để họ kiểm tra với ngân hàng, cũng như chỉ làm việc vào thời điểm ngày làm việc.

*Thời tiết*

- Tháng 11- tháng 2: là thời điểm đẹp nhất khi đi du lịch Myanmar. Thời tiết mát và không có mưa nhiều.
- Tháng 3- tháng 5: là mùa khô và khá nóng, không mưa.
- Tháng 6- tháng 10 : là mùa mưa, độ ẩm cao và nóng
Riêng khu vực đền Golden Rock, thời tiết trên đỉnh núi quanh năm lạnh (khoảng 15oC-20oC) có mưa, nhiều mây, sương mù.

*Trang phục mang theo:*

- Quần áo gọn nhẹ, ít phải là ủi, có thể mặc lâu: tốt nhất là quần jean và áo thun hoặc quần áo vải cotton thoáng mát. Quý khách nhớ mang theo quần dài quá gối và áo có tay lịch sự để thăm đền chùa.
- Giầy dép: gọn nhẹ, dễ tháo ra mang vào khi tham quan vì thường xuyên tháo ra mang vào khi đến các đền chùa.
- Mũ, ô (dù) chống nắng
- Áo mưa dùng một lần loại nhẹ dễ mang vác.
- Trang phục khi đi Golden Rock:
o Áo khoác nhẹ
o Áo len nhẹ có cổ cao
o Khăn quàng cổ
o Quần áo ngủ chịu lạnh
o Tất (vớ) đi ban đêm.
o Balo đeo lưng loại vừa và nhẹ: dùng để mang đủ trang phục cho 2 ngày-1đêm đi Golden Rock, số trang phục còn lại quý khách nên gửi lại xe dưới chân núi, hoặc gửi theo hành lý tại khách sạn.
o Đồ ăn nhẹ của cá nhân khi gặp lạnh.
- Kem chống nắng, kem chống muỗi
- Thuốc cá nhân: thuốc đau bụng, thuốc cảm, dầu gió và các loại thuốc cho bệnh của quý khách nếu có. Myanmar là một nước kém phát triển nên các loại thuốc đều phải nhập khẩu.

*Các chú ý về y tế:*

- Thuốc cá nhân: thuốc đau bụng, thuốc cảm, dầu gió và các loại thuốc cho bệnh của quý khách nếu có. Myanmar là một nước kém phát triển nên các loại thuốc đều phải nhập khẩu.

- Quý khách chỉ nên uống nước đun sôi hoặc nước ngọt mang nhãn hiệu quốc tế mà quý khách biết. Quý khách không nên uống nước đá tại các cửa hàng dọc đường.

- Quý khách nên tránh ăn hải sản khi trời quá nóng nếu quý khách không phải đang đi du lịch ở vùng biển.

- Tiêm phòng một số bệnh thường găp: viêm gan A, viêm gan B v.v…

*Mua sắm:*

Myanmar là một đất nước rất giàu nguồn tài nguyên đá quý và gỗ quý

- Quý khách nên hỏi giá và mặc cả giá trước khi mua, ngay cả khi vào các cửa hàng có niêm yết giá.

- Quý khách không nên mua các tượng phật cổ hoặc trông rất cũ (mặc dù là tượng mới làm) vì Hải quan sẽ không cho phép mang đi.

- Nếu quý khách mua đá quý, trang sức: nên mua tại các cửa hàng có giấy phép và đảm bảo chất lượng và bắt buộc phải lấy phiếu thu. Hải quan có thể sẽ kiểm tra phiếu thu đó.

- Hóa thạch các loại: quý khách mua loại có giá trị không quá đắt, và phải lấy phiếu thu. Khi qua Hải quan kiểm tra hành lý sẽ phải xuất trình phiếu thu đó.

*An ninh:*

Hiện tại chính trị của Myanmar khá ổn định và rất an toàn khi đi du lịch. Tuy nhiên ở bất cứ nước nào cũng có các vấn đề về trộm cắp và tội phạm, bởi vậy quý khách cẩn thận khi đi mua sắm và vào các nơi đông người cũng như tránh đi buổi tối một mình.
*
Điện thoại và internet*

Myanmar còn rất lạc hậu nên điện thoại và internet là một mặt hàng xa xỉ phẩm tại Myanmar

- Sim card: quý khách có thể mua sim card GMS với giá 25-30usd/chiếc tại khách sạn hoặc tại các trung tâm thương mại. Quý khách phải xuất trình hộ chiếu khi mua sim card

- Internet: một số khách sạn có cung cấp internet nhưng với giá khá cao, quý khách vui lòng kiểm tra với lễ tân khách sạn.

Không có nhiều internet café tại Myanmar, chỉ có tại khu trung tâm của thành phố với giá khá cao. Bên cạnh đó, chính phủ Myanmar hạn chế và điểu khiển việc dùng internet cũng như điện thoại. Quý khách sẽ không được truy cập một số trang mạng xã hội nổi tiếng như Facebook, tiwte, Skype hay Yahoo Msg. Gmail & Google talk có thể sử dụng nhưng thường xuyên báo lỗi

- Điện thoại công cộng: quý khách hầu như không tìm thấy bốt điện thoại công cộng tại thành phố. Mọi cuộc điện thoại ra nước ngoài đều bị chính phủ kiểm soát và cho phép thì mới được gọi. Quý khách nên kiểm tra giá với khách sạn trước khi gọi đi.

*Giao thông*

- Yagon là một thành phố lớn nhất Myanmar và không cho phép sử dụng xe máy. Bởi vậy quý khách không thể đi xe ôm đi chợ.

- Quý khách cũng không thể bắt taxi metter để đi chợ chơi vì không có.

- Quý khách có thể dùng phương tiện duy nhất là xe xiclo (xe đạp thồ người), xe thuê theo chuyến và đi bộ.

----------

